# 81 yr old machete chase around taco stand



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Good times.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100629...lYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcnkEc2xrA21hbjgxYWNjdXNlZA--


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess they shouldn't have had the free machete give away at the taco stand.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess that old guy has been working out if he's still fit enough to chase someone around while brandishing a machete


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

lol. I thought the machete chase was 81 years old. Now I want a taco...


----------



## chud (May 23, 2010)

why would he want to drill a taco?..Oh wait..I get it now..


----------

